# Finished Commercial Project.......Plenty of Work



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

The project took us about 6 months to complete. "not only painting"

50% of wood was replaced look at the state of it.













Before and Afters







































How about 80 Feet up












Importance of budgeting, I learned the hardway on my first project


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow! That is incredible! Where is that?
Just beautiful!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

sweet looking job brother:thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

That is some awesome work, very detailed and very well done. Did you do the brick repairs and all that as well?


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> That is some awesome work, very detailed and very well done. Did you do the brick repairs and all that as well?


We cleaned the stone, wood repairs, paint, yes brick repairs, polished the metal doors to mirror finished "some people thought we bought new ones", paint.

I bought a wood lathe and did the wood columns along with spindles. "thanks to woodshop class in high school"


ALSO look at the brownstone we refished it all.


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

WAR ZONE


















WE HAD TREES GROWING IN STONE 80FT UP










AFTER










BEFORE 










AFTER


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

All i can say is WOW, incredible job.

Pat


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Very nice work! Nice job on the stone cleaning along w/everything else!


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Very nice work! Nice job on the stone cleaning along w/everything else!


 
WANT TO SEE STONE CLEANING HUH? this is the area I almost lost it all. All I can say is to stay away from stone cleaning I you don't have the practice and budgeting skills. Here is where I almost lost it. How I regained? Well lets just say knowing the pastor "I am a member" saved my ass.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

And this why it's called a Professional Forum:notworthy:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

awe inspiring man.. great job!


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Beautiful work! You did an awesome job. :notworthy: The man upstairs is surely smiling. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cazna (May 22, 2010)

Great work, you should feel very proud :notworthy:


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

Cazna said:


> Great work, you should feel very proud :notworthy:


 
Thanks, I love to bring history back and to preserve it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RCP said:


> Wow! That is incredible! Where is that?
> Just beautiful!


 
Never answered


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Never answered


 
Right where George Washington Crossed the Delaware :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Beautiful.


----------



## Painter Girl (Mar 25, 2009)

WOW!

That is simply amazing! Excellent work.


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

Superb


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great. What did you use to clean the brick with?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

That is a really awesome job! :thumbup:

Good thing you got it done before this year - I imagine that would have been an RRP nightmare!!!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Need a nice wide shot of thefinished project


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

Lambrecht said:


> Looks great. What did you use to clean the brick with?


 
just google it brick cleaner tons of chems out there. Here it is working.


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> Need a nice wide shot of thefinished project


doesn't look as good on this pic


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is just incredible!:notworthy::notworthy:
Please give us some background on the building. It looks like it sat empty?


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

RCP said:


> That is just incredible!:notworthy::notworthy:
> Please give us some background on the building. It looks like it sat empty?


 
Well it is situated in the historic city of Trenton, big congregation in the church. We had to work around their schedule sometimes, weddings, service, and funerals. It is about 100 years old.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

Great job man, really impressive!


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Good job dude! That is awesome!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Cudos on a job well done. Would love to land a contract like that.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome job!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Fantastic Job well done! :thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice paint101!

Looks like it was quite a challenge. Good job!


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome project. How do you begin to estimate a project like this? I know the whole business costs and profit equation but I am talking how do you estimate how long a job like this will take and how do you put a dollar amount to something so intricate? How long did it take you to put together your proposal? What's a proposal like this look like? Anything you'd share would be interesting. My typical projects are first round repaints after NC so it's quite different.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I bet you guy's got use to being on that lift.Good job.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't think you could get use to being on a boom over 30 ft. At least I know can't, just got done with a 60 ft myself.


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I don't think you could get use to being on a boom over 30 ft. At least I know can't, just got done with a 60 ft myself.


 
I understand your concern but you know why we got a second project for twice the profit? 

scaffold expense from other contractor= $150,000

Our expenses for boom lift = $ 40,000 

pastor didn't think twice of who to contract to do the job.


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

Andyman said:


> Awesome project. How do you begin to estimate a project like this? I know the whole business costs and profit equation but I am talking how do you estimate how long a job like this will take and how do you put a dollar amount to something so intricate? How long did it take you to put together your proposal? What's a proposal like this look like? Anything you'd share would be interesting. My typical projects are first round repaints after NC so it's quite different.


 

In the begining I mentioned that we almost went under water in the first project. The pastor saved us due to the fact that we are also members of his church. YOU ONLY NEED ONE PROJECT AND YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO CALCULATE EVERYTHING FROM THEN ON.


----------



## StefanC (Apr 29, 2009)

painting101 said:


> I understand your concern but you know why we got a second project for twice the profit?
> 
> scaffold expense from other contractor= $150,000
> 
> ...



Did you buy the lift?

I've seen great condition, used 80 fters for around that.


----------



## painting101 (Jul 11, 2010)

StefanC said:


> Did you buy the lift?
> 
> I've seen great condition, used 80 fters for around that.


 
Rented it


----------



## The Painter Guy (Dec 10, 2007)

Simply Beautiful! And to be able to do it all (carpentry, stone work and painting) is terrific. The attention you must have got from the congregation as well as the community has to be a big plus too!


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:Very nice!


----------



## DCW (Jun 15, 2010)

That is really amazing! Really well done!!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

WOW.
:thumbsup:


The coolest part of the whole deal is that you get to go be in the structure on the regular basis.

It always makes me feel good to be in and around structures that I put my heart and soul into.

It's awesome to put your work energy somewhere that you will appreciate and enjoy on a regular basis.

Very nice job.

Triple Extra Pro.


----------

